# Tree Hanger



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Is there a word for this kind of prop, if not tree hanger? Please let me know, and any thoughts you might have on making or using them (attachment, pose, lighting, etc). I just took a 3' skelly and put one of my small JOLs on his head, added some cheesecloth and weathering. Three screws and boom, a tree-lurking prop.

Out of over 100 pix made last night, this is the only one worth showing. And I even 'shopped this a bit.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Foliage Freak? Branch Beast? Stump Spirit?:googly:

Okay, done with that "Tree Lurker" is perfectly acceptable and descriptive. I think seeing several of these staring down at you from a tree would make for a very creepy effect.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oooo, I likey! Tree Lurker seems to fit I think.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Agreed. Can you change the thread title to Tree Lurker Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^No, I can only make that type of change on a forum I moderate. Ghostess or one of the supermods (Vlad or Hauntiholik) can help you


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I like him alot!! no matter what his name is.


----------



## doctarii (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice very creative ... now if i just had a tree


----------



## doctarii (Oct 25, 2012)

sorry still getting used to this message system


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great Tree Lurker! Looks like you just coined a name for a prop.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Pretty cool prop!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Wishing I had a tree in the front yard! Really great work!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Very, very cool!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats a good idea ..tree lurker is great!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very neat prop. Great job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your Tree Lurker looks very creepy. He has a great menacing pose.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Tree Lurker? I love him....okay a new prop to covet and try to come up with my own version... So he is just a skelly and a pumpkin? Hhhhmmmm sounds too simple for the end result....Prepare yourself for question-filled PM's from me.  Very cool creation, but then again, your designs are always top notch.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Tree lurker pants crapper....tree lurker is perfect!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I like it no matter what it's name is.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Sometimes simple works out out to a truly amazing prop! Love it


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I like the creepy pose you have for him! Simple to make, yet very effective! Once again, great job!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks everybody.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

I like tree hugger..... nice job very cool idea


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Tree lurker sounds like a great name for a really cool prop!


----------



## deathstaste (Apr 20, 2007)

*nice*

now to build a tree


----------

